# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  "Zoti u kujtua vonë për mua"

## Dragut

Jam profeti fundit dhe këtë e vërtetoj nga vegimet që pata netët e fundti, zoti më foli, më tha të jem i mirë me shokët e i sjellshëm në punë. Të jem i dashur me miken time dhe të ndihmoj të dobtin sepse vetëm kështu mund të kem jetë e përjetshme. (Edhe pse gjatë bisedimit i bëra të kuptonte që kjo jetë që po jetoja më mjaftonte)

Guxova ti them - O ti që nuk të shoh por të digjoj zërin, unë këto gjëra sapo më the i kam zbatuar. Jam i sjellshëm me shokët dhe një burrë i devotshëm. *Mos ndoshta ti (gjë) ke ardhur vonë?!* Jam prej kohësh ajo që ti dëshiron tu mësosh njerëzve - i thashë.

Dhe pas këtyre vegimeve nisa të profetizoj të vërtetën. Pas disa ditësh, pasi të kem shkruar dhe një libër (kusht i domosdoshëm) do kërkoj që këtu në foruminshqiptar të hapet dhe në nënfourum për fenë që predikoj unë. E meritoj ndryshe nuk jemi ai vendi tolerant që shumë i bëjmë lavde.

----------


## xfiles

Une te besoj o i derguar i zotit, e do jem dishepulli yt i pare.
Mesues, me drejto edhe mua ne rrugen e drejte qe te çon ne jeten e perjeteshme.
Paqja qofte mbi ty.

----------


## land

Une jam dishepulli i dyte,ne fakt nese do te behesh miliarder themelo nje fe dhe çdo gje u krye.Paqja qofte me dragut a.s

----------


## Morning star

Jepi Kapo se nga pas na ke.

Un jam ndjeksi i 4-t do e bejm fene tone me te miren e me te dashuren per popullin.

Si e ka emrin ansambleja jone? lol

----------


## mesia4ever

Sipas kesaj logjike dhe logjikes se disa feve dhe sekteve edhe une sot mund te thoja se jam Profet i Zotit. Mesoni per kultet ne kete ueb.

http://www.falsemessiahs.com/
http://www.bible.ca/islam/islamic-mo...milarities.htm

Do te te ndiqja nese profetizon dicka per te ardhmen dhe realizohet ajo. Shiko profetet e rreme se cfare te keqe i sollen njerzimit sa viktimat, sa vrasjet, sa padrejtesite, urrejtjen e ti tallesh. A je ne gjendje te vdesesh para cdokujt 'nese kjo e vertete' qendron ne ty.

http://www.urbangrounds.com/images/T..._Beheading.jpg

47:4. Pra, kur t'i takoni në (luftë) ata që nuk besuan *mëshojuni në qafë (mbytni) derisa t'i rraskapitni*, atëherë lidhni, e pastaj, ose lidhni ose kërkoni dëmshpërblim përderisa lufta të mos pushojë. Kështu pra, po sikur të dojë All-llahu, Ai do të hakmerrej ndaj tyre, por Ai dëshiron t'ju sprovojë njërin me tjetrin. E ata që ranë dëshmorë në rrugën e All-llahut, atyre kurrsesi nuk ua humb veprat (por ua shton).  

http://www.conncoll.edu/academics/de...jonestown2.jpg

A do na bish nje ajet si ky edhe ti? Qe kushdo qe te nuk te beson ty si Profet, do t'i ndodhe kjo...

5:33. Dënimi i atyre që luftojnë (kundërshtojnë) All-llahun dhe* të dërguarin e Tij* dhe bëjnë shkatërrime në tokë (kundershton Muhamedin me saktesisht), nuk është vetëm se të mbyten ose të gozhdohen, ose (të gjymtohen), t'u priten duart dhe këmbët e tyre të anëve të kundërta, ose të dëbohen nga vendi. Kjo (masë ndëshkuese) është poshtërim për ta në dynja, dhe në botën tjetër ata do të kenë dënim të madh.  

Engjulli Gabriel 'ia ka zbuluar'?! Mashtruesit (misionaret) islamike ju genjejne se ky eshte 'Ngushelluesi' por mua personalisht nuk po me duket ky 'Ngushelluesi' qe Jezusi ua premton besimtareve te Tij. Ndoshta jam edhe gabim...

Por kam disa pyetje per ty

A ke qene i profetizuar nga nje Profet si p.sh. Profeti Isaia 700 para Jezusit profetizon ngjarjen? Ka 300 profeci ne Dhiaten e Vjeter per Jezusin, me shume se 60 prej tyre jane detajisht madje.

Do ta besh nje mrekulli, apo do te thuash keshtu.

Kurani 6:109. Ata _u betuan_ _me një betim të fortë në All-llahun_, se nëse u vjen atyre ndonjë mrekulli, do ta besojnë. Thuaj: "*Çështja e atyre mrekullive është te All-llahu*". E ku e dini ju, ndoshta kur të vijnë ato nuk u besojnë.

Por mos i kritikoni fete, kultet aq shume, doktrinat ateiste jane edhe me te pergjakshme dhe me shkatrrimtare. Sa ka vrare Islami per 1400 vjet, Nazizmi per 6 vjet ka vrare, mos me shume. Ju (edhe ateistet e juaj) do te thoshnin se Hitleri ka qene 'i krishtere'. 6 milione jehudi jane vrare nga ky 'kristian', 44 milione te krishtere nga doktrina e tij. Po ta kujtoj se ky u inspirua nga Nice, Darvini etj. e nuk kishte te bente asgje me mesimet e Jezusit.

http://images.google.com/images?svnu...sq&q=holocaust

Pershendetje, respekt.

----------


## Flori

Enderr imagjinat apo realitet esht kjo tem ?

----------


## Borix

> Por mos i kritikoni fete, kultet aq shume, doktrinat ateiste jane edhe me te pergjakshme dhe me shkatrrimtare. Sa ka vrare Islami per 1400 vjet, Nazizmi per 6 vjet ka vrare, mos me shume.


Shoh qe edhe ti shfaq simptoma te semundjes dogmatike fetare teksa ngaterron ateizmin me nazizmin, komunizmin, fashizmin, etj. E kam thene disa here te tjera dhe po e perseris. Fakti qe lideret e rrymave filozofike ne fjale perdornin si argument arsyetimet logjike te ateizmit, nuk do te thote se ateizmi eshte i gabuar, i pergjakshem, apo shkaterrimtare. Kjo forme goditjeje ndaj ateizmit eshte po aq e palogjikshme se vete teresia e logjikes qe shpalos botekuptimi fetar. 

Fakti qe Hitleri vrau po aq sa ckane vrare islamiket nuk do te thote se ateizmi eshte i pergjakshem. Kjo eshte teper qesharake dhe tregon nje logjike te zhveshur. Disa falsitete logjike dalin ne kete pike, nder te cilat po permend falsitetin ad hitlerum, petitio principii, non causa pro causa, dordoleci, ad ignorantiam, ignoratio elenchi. Me pak fjale, gjej ndonje linje tjeter arsyetimi, se me kete nuk pi uje gjekundi.

----------


## xfiles

> Sipas kesaj logjike dhe logjikes se disa feve dhe sekteve edhe une sot mund te thoja se jam Profet i Zotit. Mesoni per kultet ne kete ueb.
> 
> http://www.falsemessiahs.com/
> http://www.bible.ca/islam/islamic-mo...milarities.htm
> 
> Do te te ndiqja nese profetizon dicka per te ardhmen dhe realizohet ajo. Shiko profetet e rreme se cfare te keqe i sollen njerzimit sa viktimat, sa vrasjet, sa padrejtesite, urrejtjen e ti tallesh. A je ne gjendje te vdesesh para cdokujt 'nese kjo e vertete' qendron ne ty.
> 
> http://www.urbangrounds.com/images/T..._Beheading.jpg
> http://www.conncoll.edu/academics/de...jonestown2.jpg
> ...


me gjithe respektin qe kam per ty,
nuk te lejoj te flasesh keq ose te ofendosh profetin tone Dragut (paqja e zotit qofte mbi te).
Ndihem teper i ofenduar dhe do kerkoja qe ata qe nuk besojne ne fene time te mos postojne ketu.

----------


## xfiles

> Enderr imagjinat apo realitet esht kjo tem ?


realitet, po aq sa realiteti i profeteve qe njohim.
Pranoje edhe ti Dragutin si shpetimtarin tend, dhe do shpetohesh.
madje do kesh fatin te jesh shoke me profetin, nder shoket  e pare te tij.
Kur te shkruhet libri te cilit nuk e kemi vendosur titullin, ti do kesh emrin ne te, si dishepull i profetit.

Zoti jone thote: "E kush nuk beson ne Dragutin si profetin tim, ate e pret zjarri".
Jane fjale te zotit, une nuk po shpif gje. 
Nje citim tjeter nga fjalet e profetit tone qe mi tha ne mesazh privat(fale teknologjise se eres sone).
"Luftojini ata qe nuk besojne, deri sa te besojne e tju nenshtrohen, sepse ju jeni te zgjedhurit e mi, dhe e juaja eshte jeta e perjeteshme".

----------


## land

Te mos ta minojme kte fe te sapolindur,tek e fundit eshte fe e lindur ne internet,dhe jo ne shpella e shkretetira,dhe ajo qe eshte me kryesorja i madhnushmi Dragut nuk eshte analfabet,paqja me ty Draguto,dhe me ty x-files,nemesistjeter,prince,me mua of course,ty Borixo nuk e mora vesh,je dishepull,apo jo?

----------


## Borix

> Borixo nuk e mora vesh,je dishepull,apo jo?


Duhet ta shqyrtoj me vemendje kete dogme te re. Paqja dragutane qofte mbi ju te gjithe!

----------


## xfiles

> Te mos ta minojme kte fe te sapolindur,tek e fundit eshte fe e lindur ne internet,dhe jo ne shpella e shkretetira,dhe ajo qe eshte me kryesorja i madhnushmi Dragut nuk eshte analfabet,paqja me ty Draguto,dhe me ty x-files,nemesistjeter,prince,me mua of course,ty Borixo nuk e mora vesh,je dishepull,apo jo?


zoti te bekofte vlla Land,
ne fakt ne nuk duam ateista, e as agnostike,
ne duam njerez te perulur dhe besimtare injorante, te cileve mund tua ndrisim mendjen.
Tani detyra jone si fe e sapolindur eshte te perhapim fjalen e Dragutit p.q.m.t(paqja qofte mbi te) e te kthejme ne rrugen e drejte besimtaret e krishtere e musliman, sepse ne besojme ne te njejtin zot me ata, vetem se fete e tyre kane dale nga rruga e drejte. E zoti dergoi profetin e tij te dashur per rifreskuar fene e tij.
Ne i njohim te gjithe profetet si profete te zotit, profetet musliman e te krishtere, ata satanist e budist etj etj. Vetem se qe ta marrin vesh tani, Draguti p.q.m.t ishte mik i te tere ketyre profeteve , kur ai rrinte ne qiej, bashke me Zotin e profetet e tij.
Draguti thote:"jezusi eshte miku ne ate bote , e ne kete bote, e me jezusin muhamedi gjithashtu ishte miku im".

Studiuesit tane kane gjetur gjurme profetike ne kuran edhe bibel qe flasin per ardhjen e profetit te fundit Dragut p.q.m.t.

Zoti eshte i pakenaqur me veprat e muslimaneve e te krishtereve, e vetem tek Draguti eshte shpetimi.
AUM.

----------


## katallani

teme goxha interesante , me bete te mendoj ne menyre me rracionale per jeten !!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Studiuesit tane kane gjetur gjurme profetike ne kuran edhe bibel qe flasin per ardhjen e profetit te fundit Dragut p.q.m.t.


Mos eshte 'Ngushelluesi' qe Jezusi u ka premtuar besimtareve te Tij. Sipas logjikes se misionareve myslimane do te kishe justifikim ne ate qe po thua.

Respekt

----------


## land

> Studiuesit tane kane gjetur gjurme profetike ne kuran edhe bibel qe flasin per ardhjen e profetit te fundit Dragut p.q.m.t.
> 
> Zoti eshte i pakenaqur me veprat e muslimaneve e te krishtereve, e vetem tek Draguti eshte shpetimi.
> AUM.


Po bre vlla x-files ka gjurme te qarta ne quran dhe ne bajbell,draguti osht the last :lepurushi: etem kujdes ti Salmano,mos na del ene ti profet,se per ty nuk osht shkrujt asnji gjo n'bajbell dhe n'quran :pa dhembe:

----------


## xfiles

> Mos eshte 'Ngushelluesi' qe Jezusi u ka premtuar besimtareve te Tij. Sipas logjikes se misionareve myslimane do te kishe justifikim ne ate qe po thua.
> 
> Respekt


ne fakt po perdor te njejten llogjike te misionareve musliman e te krishtere, per te justifikuar fene e profetit tone Dragut p.q.m.t.

Ti po deshe mund te thuash qe feja jote eshte me e mira,
po un kam argumente.
Muhamedi ka vdekur, jezusi ka 2000 vjet qe nuk duket me e nuk ka ndermend te vije.
Draguti eshte mes nesh, Lavdi zotit.

----------


## Morning star

> me gjithe respektin qe kam per ty,
> nuk te lejoj te flasesh keq ose te ofendosh profetin tone Dragut (paqja e zotit qofte mbi te).
> Ndihem teper i ofenduar dhe do kerkoja qe ata qe nuk besojne ne fene time te mos postojne ketu.


Jam shum dakord me xfiles, ju te pafete mos postoni ne temen tone, zoti te bekofte vella xfiles, sepse fjale te shenjta ke thene edhe ti.

Zoti bekofte Profetin Dragut. Edhe p.q.m.t Dragut


*AUM*

----------


## land

> teme goxha interesante , me bete te mendoj ne menyre me rracionale per jeten !!


Katallano boju ene ti me ne,fola n'telefon me dragutin ene ai thot duhet me bo 130 dishepuj,shfrytzoje ene ti rastin,do rrjedhin paret lume,veçse duhet me menu,si do e qujm at nertesen ku do falemi. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

> Jam shum dakord me xfiles, ju te pafete mos postoni ne temen tone, zoti te bekofte vella xfiles, sepse fjale te shenjta ke thene edhe ti.
> 
> Zoti bekofte Profetin Dragut. Edhe p.q.m.t Dragut
> 
> 
> *AUM*


Ty Morning staro po t'jap i kshill ,mos e shkruj mo,prince of darkness,a ma mir prince of lightness :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Artson

*Shume interesante 

Sygjeroj qe ne fene tende te mos e quash mekat masturbimin apo vetvrasjen. Gjithashtu mishi i derrit te moj jete mekat dhe tradhetia vecse aplikimi i demokracise ne dashuri, pastaj me ke edhe mua pas*

----------

